
Ask HN: Who's hiring part-time software engineers as employees (not freelancers) - cloogshicer
I&#x27;d like to encourage companies that are hiring part-time to post here.
======
verdverm
There's a who's hiring on the first of the month. That might be an appropriate
or optimal time to post this.

That being said, it's unlikely that anyone wants part time given the
difficulty people have finding, attracting, and retaining developers.

